# Singers Named Neil



## random3434

Which is your favorite Neil?


----------



## chloe

Neil Young ( he he)


----------



## del

Echo Zulu said:


> Which is your favorite Neil?



i thought you said nail?

i guess i'll go with neil young

can i get that straight up, please?


----------



## xsited1

Neil Peart a singer????

One of the greatest rock songs of all times:

[YOUTUBE]YDWxf5qkAIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> Which is your favorite Neil?


I voted for Neil YOung whom I have met when they had a concert in the park I worked at but I love Diamond also. I love Sweet Caroline! If you haven't seen it watch Saving Silverman, it is hilarious!


----------



## random3434

Luissa27 said:


> I voted for Neil YOung whom I have met when they had a concert in the park I worked at but I love Diamond also. I love Sweet Caroline! If you haven't seen it watch Saving Silverman, it is hilarious!



Wait just one minute little missy,,,,you MET Neil Young and you've kept this information from me ALL this time! 

I WANT DETAILS!


----------



## Jon

Clearly they had sex.


----------



## random3434

jsanders said:


> Clearly they had sex.



Neil Peart and del had sex?

Does Jerry Garcia know about this?


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> Wait just one minute little missy,,,,you MET Neil Young and you've kept this information from me ALL this time!
> 
> I WANT DETAILS!


For like two seconds, we emptied his garbage outside his trailor when he put a concert on, we have a park that is like Central Park half the size and once summer a bunch of these old school guys came. JOhn Fogerty, ZZ Top, Neil Young, and I think Jimmy Buffet that might have been the summer before. I think it was Neil YOungs bus who got stuck in the grass and spun out ruining a huge area which are garderner was pissed about. Neil was pretty nice I guess saying hello. I also got to see Bob Dylan for free down there one summer and JOhn Denver before he died.


----------



## random3434

Luissa27 said:


> For like two seconds, we emptied his garbage outside his trailor when he put a concert on, we have a park that is like Central Park half the size and once summer a bunch of these old school guys came. JOhn Fogerty, ZZ Top, Neil Young, and I think Jimmy Buffet that might have been the summer before. I think it was Neil YOungs bus who got stuck in the grass and spun out ruining a huge area which are garderner was pissed about. Neil was pretty nice I guess saying hello. I also got to see Bob Dylan for free down there one summer and JOhn Denver before he died.




Cool, though I don't think that's the story jsanders envisioned hearing....


----------



## Luissa

The funniest shit that happened there is we a even called Pig Out labor day weekend, very large event but they book bands a year a head of time for free concerts. They books Shaggy before he was big and then he came out with I think "It aint me" and that other one he had and it took place in the smaller meadow with the food vendors also in there. Plus it is is right downtown, it was one giant cluster fuck!


----------



## del

Echo Zulu said:


> Neil Peart and del had sex?
> 
> Does Jerry Garcia know about this?



what do you think killed him?

unrequited love


----------



## random3434

del said:


> what do you think killed him?
> 
> unrequited love




Ah, poor Jerry. His Death Letter from the Fire on the Mountain when he went to see St. Stephen to tell him to Not Fade Away, all because of YOU del, all because of YOU!


----------



## Dis

Just...  Eeek.

Vince Neil is the only Neil worth listening to, and that damned well better be late 80's or older...


----------



## del

Dis said:


> Just...  Eeek.
> 
> Vince Neil is the only Neil worth listening to, and that damned well better be late 80's or older...



as if

i'd rather listen to neil armstrong


----------



## Dis

del said:


> as if
> 
> i'd rather listen to neil armstrong



You would.


----------



## del

Dis said:


> You would.





definitely


----------



## CrimsonWhite

I hope Neil Young will remember, A Southern man don't need him around anyhow.


----------



## random3434

CrimsonWhite said:


> I hope Neil Young will remember, A Southern man don't need him around anyhow.



Wow, I've never heard THAT one before......


Did you pick Vince Neil?


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Echo Zulu said:


> Wow, I've never heard THAT one before......
> 
> 
> Did you pick Vince Neil?



Nope. Neil Diamond.


----------



## random3434

CrimsonWhite said:


> Nope. Neil Diamond.



He is the Rhinestone Cowboy after all.









right?


----------



## Caligirl

man, I can't decide between the top three - Neil young was my gut instinct but I actually don't like his voice. I hated Neil sedaka when I was little but heard an interview with him and discovered he actually is pretty neat. And i can sing almost every Neil Diamond song.

I can't decide.  Waaah. 

So I googled (when in doubt google) and I found this neal that is definitely not my favorite: Have a listen.

Neal Byrne - Singer/Songwriter - Offical Web Site

I think I have to go with neil armstrong.


----------



## Anguille

Caligirl said:


> man, I can't decide between the top three - Neil young was my gut instinct but I actually don't like his voice. I hated Neil sedaka when I was little but heard an interview with him and discovered he actually is pretty neat. And i can sing almost every Neil Diamond song.
> 
> I can't decide.  Waaah.
> 
> So I googled (when in doubt google) and I found this neal that is definitely not my favorite: Have a listen.
> 
> Neal Byrne - Singer/Songwriter - Offical Web Site
> 
> I think I have to go with neil armstrong.



That's who I went with. I can't stand Rusty Nails and among the other Neils, I have no idea which is which.


----------



## Luissa

Anguille said:


> That's who I went with. I can't stand Rusty Nails and among the other Neils, I have no idea which is which.


I have tried many drinks but never a rusty nail, what is in it?


----------



## editec

Captain and Two Neil.

I like both of those Neils equally.


----------



## Diuretic

I voted Neil Sedaka just to keep myself within the rules but Neil Finn wasn't there or I'd have voted for him.


----------



## editec

I kinda liked* Ten-Inch Neil,* too.

but he made like that one song and then sort of fell off the charts or something


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> He is the *Rhinestone Cowboy* after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right?


uh, Glen Campbell


----------



## editec

Luissa27 said:


> I have tried many drinks but never a rusty nail, what is in it?


 
Scotch and Drambuie and splash of lemom.

It's delicious. 

Heavy as hell, but it's scotch and scotch liquor.

It's one of those 1950's kind of serious drinks that very few modern bartenders have ever heard of.

Went to bar a few weeks ago and asked for an old fashioned.

The guy'd never heard of it, and didn't have any bitters, either.

Sad, really but time and taste march on, I guess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

I have a thing for astronauts.  They're so sexy in their suits...


----------



## random3434

Diuretic said:


> I voted Neil Sedaka just to keep myself within the rules but Neil Finn wasn't there or I'd have voted for him.



Oh man, I'm bummed I forgot about him!


----------



## random3434

editec said:


> Scotch and Drambuie and splash of lemom.
> 
> It's delicious.
> 
> Heavy as hell, but it's scotch and scotch liquor.
> 
> It's one of those 1950's kind of serious drinks that very few modern bartenders have ever heard of.
> 
> Went to bar a few weeks ago and asked for an old fashioned.
> 
> The guy'd never heard of it, and didn't have any bitters, either.
> 
> Sad, really but time and taste march on, I guess.





When I was a bartender we had to learn to make all those drinks, we had a lot of older customers that would come in just to drink Old Fashioneds, Rusty Nails, Manhattens, Mimosas, Bloody Marys, Harvey Walbangers......


----------



## editec

Echo Zulu said:


> When I was a bartender we had to learn to make all those drinks, we had a lot of older customers that would come in just to drink Old Fashioneds, Rusty Nails, Manhattens, Mimosas, Bloody Marys, Harvey Walbangers......


 
The WWII/Korean generation drank like fish.

Back in the late 60s and early 70's, when I was a younger man tending bar for businessmen of that generation, that was a wonderful way to make a living, or just augment your income with a part time job.

They drank, they were polite, they tipped _very_ well, and they seldom were a problem.

In those days you could get into honest discussions about the world because that;s where people went to meet their neighbors after a tough day at the office or factory.

Then these folks would get into their gigantic death trap autos and kill themselves and others in horrible accidents or they'd be back the next day to test their their luck again.

Those were the day, I'll tell yas.

Now you can't even smoke in bar, and most of the bartenders are chicks who are convinced that everyone wants to screw them, (and many losers do, too!) so they usually suck as bartenders, and have no personality, either.

Its a damned shame, I'll tell you, and I blame it ALL on MADD, too. 

I don't call any of the above real social progress to be honest.

I used to love bars, I really did.  

But now, mostly they're just boring places where people are desperately trying to hook up.

It's kind of pathetic, really.


----------



## Anguille

editec said:


> Scotch and Drambuie and splash of lemom.
> 
> It's delicious.
> 
> Heavy as hell, but it's scotch and scotch liquor.
> 
> It's one of those 1950's kind of serious drinks that very few modern bartenders have ever heard of.
> 
> Went to bar a few weeks ago and asked for an old fashioned.
> 
> The guy'd never heard of it, and didn't have any bitters, either.
> 
> Sad, really but time and taste march on, I guess.



_You_ may find them delicious. Just the thought of good hearty Scotch befouled with sickly sweet Drambuie gives me the dry heaves. I used to make them on occassion when I was a bartender but I didn't add a splash of lemon, only garnished with a lemon twist. 

You would have enjoyed my old fashioneds. And some of my own personal creations. 

A bar with no bitters!!! A bartender who had never heard of an old fashioned!!!! That saddens me.


----------



## Anguille

editec said:


> In those days you could get into honest discussions about the world because that;s where people went to meet their neighbors after a tough day at the office or factory.



Now we have message boards instead. 

Mix your own and smoke without the worry of offending anyone.


----------



## Caligirl

Anguille said:


> Now we have message boards instead.
> 
> Mix your own and smoke without the worry of offending anyone.



And do it all naked if you want.


----------



## Shogun

Check out Niel Young's Greendale dvd.. pretty good stuff except for the last goofy song.

So come now, children of the beast.  Be Strong.  And SHOUT at the DEVIL

[youtube]_dy-Q4tSkQY&[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

Shogun said:


> Check out Niel Young's Greendale dvd.. pretty good stuff except for the last goofy song.
> 
> So come now, children of the beast.  Be Strong.  And SHOUT at the DEVIL
> 
> [youtube]_dy-Q4tSkQY&[/youtube]



LOL, I just saw this.

Hey, my 13 year old daughter likes them........


----------



## random3434

Caligirl said:


> And do it all naked if you want.



Just watch those ashes!


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Which is your favorite Neil?



*looks UNDER the poll to see if there's a choice that doesn't absolutely reek*


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> *looks UNDER the poll to see if there's a choice that doesn't absolutely reek*



Sorry there's nobody in Metallica named Neil.............


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> *looks UNDER the poll to see if there's a choice that doesn't absolutely reek*



Vince Neil ain't *that* bad.. Least, his old stuff is the lesser of ALL posted evils.


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Sorry there's nobody in Metallica named Neil.............





Let's be real here.  Neil Sedaka?  Neil Diamond?  Neil Young, Loser Extraordinnaire and political retard?  

I'll take Metallica pre-Load ANY day over anyone on your list.


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Let's be real here.  Neil Sedaka?  Neil Diamond?  Neil Young, Loser Extraordinnaire and political retard?
> 
> I'll take Metallica pre-Load ANY day over anyone on your list.



You clearly didn't get the joke....


Though, Neil Young is winning....................


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> You clearly didn't get the joke....
> 
> 
> Though, Neil Young is winning....................



Oh?

*I* can fix THAT.


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Oh?
> 
> *I* can fix THAT.


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


>


----------



## Your Overlord

Well my Favorite Neil On the list is Neil Peart, But I've never heard him sing.
If we were asking who your favorite drummer named Neil was  then Peart wins hands down.
In this case I picked Neil Young.
But Geddy Lee is a better singer than any of these Neils.
cary on


----------



## random3434

OK, for those of you that got the joke...........

Next up:


Drummers who died.


----------



## Your Overlord

Echo Zulu said:


> OK, for those of you that got the joke...........
> 
> Next up:
> 
> 
> Drummers who died.



Didn't we already do Keith Moon v John 
Bonham?


or is it a Spinal Tap Question


----------



## random3434

Your Overlord said:


> Didn't we already do Keith Moon v John
> Bonham?
> 
> 
> or is it a Spinal Tap Question



Go vote in the poll.........


----------

